# King College



## louis_jp (Dec 1, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about King College, in Tennessee? Their website says they are affiliated with the PCUSA and EPC. I was wondering if anyone had any more insight into either their orthodoxy or their academics. I have a friend whose son is interested in the school.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 1, 2009)

My parents went to college there, way back. Obviously, time has moved on.

But the fact that they have somewhat of relationship to EPC means they still have some "conservative" cred, but conservative in the mainline, and close by, usually means liberal theology, and broad-evangelical cultural conservatism.

That said, a few years ago a friend from seminary went there to head up RUF or be a chaplain there, or something--David Balzer. And the likelihood of finding a decent church somewhere around Bristol is probably good.


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 1, 2009)

Just down the road from King College. It's known for pretty good academic standards, but I wouldn't call it Reformed in any sense of the word. I might look at it for my own kids, but would send them down the road to Graham Bible College (about 10 minutes away) for any Bible instruction.

David Balzer still leads the RUF, but it's at ETSU in Johnson City (about 30 minutes away). And there's a pretty good Reformed Church in Kingsport, about 40 minutes away (mine!).


----------



## BrownRooster (Dec 1, 2009)

*Thanks for the help, and follow up question*

I am 'the friend' which louis referenced. My son is considering attending King's college in 18 mos. (3 years if he does mission work between HS and college, which I am praying he does). Anyway, thank you for your responses to the thread.

Several of you recomended churches which he could attend if he determined to go to KC. I am baptist by birth, upbringing, and now by decision. However, many of you posted and recomended a Presbyterian church.

I moved to reformed theology about 15 years ago so it is all my son has ever known at home (at church at times it is a different story). That said, if he were to attend a Presbyterian church as opposed to a SBC church (preferrably reformed) what differences would he notice in terms of services, liturgy, spirit, attitude of the church, and in theology that might either open his eyes, or make him a bit uncomfortable?

Any help you can provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Hamalas (Dec 1, 2009)

My cousin (who is now a college professor) did his undergrad there and enjoyed it. But I don't know any more details than that.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 1, 2009)

BrownRooster said:


> That said, if he were to attend a Presbyterian church as opposed to a SBC church (preferrably reformed) what differences would he notice in terms of services, liturgy, spirit, attitude of the church, and in theology that might either open his eyes, or make him a bit uncomfortable?
> 
> Any help you can provide would be appreciated.



That almost depends on a church-by-church basis. Some PC and SBC churches might have "traditional" worship, but some might be "contemporary." If it's the traditional model, then there would likely be things like confessions of sin (followed by assurance of pardon) and responsive readings in the liturgy, but then again you might not find these at all PC churches. The most "uncomfortable" thing that he might experience would be an infant baptism. The service during the Lord's Supper might be somewhat different as well, but probably not to the point where it would make him uncomfortable.

BTW, let me extend a welcome to the PB to you. If you see me signature below, you will notice that we have a policy about signatures for our members (so that we know things like location and church membership). Click on that link and it will tell you how to "fix" your signature for the Board.


----------



## Fly Caster (Dec 1, 2009)

BrownRooster said:


> I am 'the friend' which louis referenced. My son is considering attending King's college in 18 mos. (3 years if he does mission work between HS and college, which I am praying he does). Anyway, thank you for your responses to the thread.
> 
> Several of you recomended churches which he could attend if he determined to go to KC. I am baptist by birth, upbringing, and now by decision. However, many of you posted and recomended a Presbyterian church.
> 
> ...



pm'ed


----------



## Edward (Dec 1, 2009)

BrownRooster said:


> I am 'the friend' which louis referenced. My son is considering attending King's college in 18 mos. (3 years if he does mission work between HS and college, which I am praying he does). Anyway, thank you for your responses to the thread.
> 
> Several of you recomended churches which he could attend if he determined to go to KC. I am baptist by birth, upbringing, and now by decision. However, many of you posted and recomended a Presbyterian church.
> 
> ...



The PCA churches in that presbytery tend to be on the conservative side of the denomination.


----------

